# Anubias Flower!



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Some photos of my anubias for you folks, what plants have you had flower for you? So far I have had Phyllanthus fluitans, anubias nana, and Sagittaria subulata


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Awesome! I've only had an Aponogeton sp. flower (which isn't hard). Nice sig, BTW. :hihi:


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

LOL!! Thanks!


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Plants I have flowered:

Anubias nana
Phyllanthus fluitans
Aponogeton robertsoni
Didiplis diandra
Blyxa aubertii
Blyxa japonica
Cyperus helferi
Barclaya longifolia
Lindernia rotundifolia
Echinodorus v. Kleiner Bar
Myriophillium mattagrossense

Mike


----------



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Cool! I forgot about Blyxa albertii add that to my list as well

What does a cyperus helferi look like?


----------



## Shadow (Sep 19, 2006)

Have have some Anubias nana that I bought off of ebay and it had/has flowers. Actually 4 of them but only ones open XD


----------

